# Game or race day sausage dogs



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

1


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

DAMN SALT IS THAT ALL U DO IS COOK ALL THE TIME WISHED I LIVED NEXT DOOR TO U SURE LOOKS GOOD ALL THE DISHES U SHOW


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

All the recipes look good, I look forward to trying them but.....not to give up your honey hole...but what web site did you share these recipes and pics on. Thanks


----------

